
Major Cities Unlivable by 2050 - dxbydt
https://mobile.twitter.com/byjacobward/status/1189305629879554048
======
reportgunner
> _Before now, the satellite images used to generate height measurements
> confused the software that made the estimates. Basically, we were confusing
> the heights of the tops of trees and buildings with the surface._

Yeah right, it must mean that now it's correct.

